# Vacation Village at Parkway, Lg 1-Bed, Sleeps 4, 3/31 - 4/7/2019



## dschroed (Feb 13, 2019)

This is for rental of the large 1-bedroom unit of a lock-off, for up to 4 people (king bed, sofa sleeper, washer/dryer in unit, full kitchen, and many amenities), at Vacation Village at Parkway, Kissimmee, FL.  Rent for $700 for the week!

Also available is the small 1-bedroom unit for up to 4 people (queen bed, sofa sleeper, washer/dryer in unit, kitchen without oven or dishwasher, and many amenities), for $575 for the week!

*Or*, if you are fast, you can rent the entire 2-bedroom suite for up to 8 people, for $1025 for the week!

Vacation Village at Parkway is 5 minutes from Walt Disney World and close to many other Orlando attractions.  There are seven heated outdoor swimming pools and hot tubs, two fitness centers, business center, barbeque grills near most of the buildings, three nature boardwalks, and many other amenities.

There is a $25 required resort fee per reservation that covers Wi-Fi, limited local transportation, discounts at participating merchants (must show room key), scheduled shuttle service to and from Disney Transportation Center, Universal Studios, dive-in movie (e.g. projection movies played at the main pool), poolside snow cones, poolside dance lessons, activities center (schedule provided at check-in), access to the fitness room, kids face painting, Monday morning meet and greet, access to the business center and use of in-room safe.


----------



## dschroed (Feb 17, 2019)

This is still available, so respond quickly!


----------



## lorenmd (Feb 18, 2019)

i might want it.  i will let you know in the morning.


----------



## dschroed (Feb 18, 2019)

Great!  I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## dschroed (Feb 20, 2019)

Both 1-bedroom suites are still available.  Act fast!


----------



## dschroed (Feb 26, 2019)

I still have both 1-bedroom suites available.  Please contact me with any questions!


----------



## dschroed (Feb 27, 2019)

The price has been reduced...  The large 1-bedroom suite (which sleeps 4) is now only $625 for the week!

Also available is the smaller 1-bedroom suite (which sleeps 4), now for only $475.

If you are first, the entire 2-bedroom lock-off is available for $1,025.  What a deal!


----------



## dschroed (Mar 4, 2019)

Still available!


----------



## dschroed (Mar 7, 2019)

Still available for $625 for the week!


----------



## dschroed (Mar 10, 2019)

Bump.  Still available!


----------



## dschroed (Mar 13, 2019)

Was asking $625  for this large 1-bedroom.  Feel free to make an offer.  But, be fast because it is coming off this list in 2 days, if not rented before that!  Best offers also available on the small 1-bedroom and the full 2-bedroom lock-off!


----------



## dschroed (Mar 17, 2019)

Will accept $500 or best offer for the large 1-bedroom suite.


----------



## dschroed (Mar 20, 2019)

Lucky you...  This large 1-bedroom suite is still available for $500, or best offer!!!


----------



## dschroed (Mar 24, 2019)

Still available!


----------



## dschroed (Mar 27, 2019)

Bump...  Still available!


----------



## dschroed (Mar 29, 2019)

Sorry...  No longer available!

Can be deleted.


----------

